# Ha! I Made The News



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, kind of......B)

I just discovered it online. This is a picture taken by a bystander of an accident I was at back in November after all pts had been extricated and transported. I am the guy in the turnouts. And that is my engine behind me. 

I am sure you all could care less.............. But I had to post it.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am sure you all could care less.............. But I had to post it.



Why is being able to care less a bad thing. It could be worse. After all, we couldn't care less!


...but congrats!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why is being able to care less a bad thing. It could be worse. After all, we couldn't care less!
> 
> 
> ...but congrats!



Touche......:glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

"Your" engine?

Man, I wish I could afford an entire fire engine....



I wish I had found some pictures of the MVC from last week.  I mean, I HAVE some that I got from someone else on the scene, but I want it to be from a news source to limit the amount of company / legal stuff that can happen to me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> "Your" engine?
> 
> Man, I wish I could afford an entire fire engine....



Darn right it is mine! I pay taxes.:glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 10, 2011)

So do I!  Which seat is mine?



PS-- Where's the fire?  I see turnout gear, but no smoke! h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So do I!  Which seat is mine?
> 
> 
> 
> PS-- Where's the fire?  I see turnout gear, but no smoke! h34r:


Considering they did a full roof removal, I'm guessing the bunkers were for extrication and not firefighting.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Linuss, you can have the left rear-facing seat. Unless you want the operators seat. The officers seat is mine. B) So solly.



ffemt8978 said:


> Considering they did a full roof removal, I'm guessing the bunkers were for extrication and not firefighting.



^That. Although we did have a small fuel leak and a 2.5 inch pulled per SOP. 

Darn those non fire types. Always think there has to be a fire to wear turnouts. Don't they know we look so much more cooler in turnouts? I wear them on every call. CPR is a bit tough in full turnouts, and the helmet keeps sliding down in my eyes. Oh yea, and wraparound sunglasses are a required part of any uniform when outside the station. 

I _am_ being sarcastic........................


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 10, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Considering they did a full roof removal, I'm guessing the bunkers were for extrication and not firefighting.



You sure the roof was removed?  Maybe it's one of those new fangled "convertible" type thingies.



PS I was being facetious 



I was kinda embarrassed at my MVC.  I was looking at one of the cars and under it I saw red/blue waving stuff on what looked like a puddle.  My first thought was "FIRE!"   Turns out it was a trash bag reflecting the emergency lights.... found that out AFTER I said "Maybe we should get someone on that fire"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You sure the roof was removed?  Maybe it's one of those new fangled "convertible" type thingies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, we all want to be like linuss  

I've been in cars during extrication and there's enough sharp things in there like jagged metal and broken glass that I definitely prefer wearing bunkers while doing it.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it just a weird angle or do you really dwarf the other guy? 

gotta be just the angle.....  :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 10, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yeah, we all want to be like linuss



See?  Was that so hard to admit?


If I can wrestle someone high on PCP by myself for like a minute, you can take a tetanus infused scratch or two


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Linuss! Here is the perfect partner for you then.

Had a scene this past summer where a transport amb crew-member (from a different service, not mine) was all pushing (literally) past fire and rescue who were doing extrication and trying to climb into the vehicle before it was cleared. She ended up with some pretty serious lacs to her arms and hands. One of the guys doing extrication was like "Hey, do you know you are bleeding all over the place?" She was so fixated on this stable, non critical and it turned out minor injury pt that she didn't even notice she had torn her own arm open on something. Even then she said something like "I don't matter, we have to get this guy out now. We gotta go NOW." I have never seen anyone such a bad case of target fixation. She was literally frantic and the poor (uninjured) pt was starting to get pretty worried. :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Is it just a weird angle or do you really dwarf the other guy?
> 
> gotta be just the angle.....  :unsure:



No, that's about right, there is a little angle interference, but not much. 

PS....he is my chief.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Had a scene this past summer where a transport amb crew-member (from a different service, not mine) was all pushing (literally) past fire and rescue who were doing extrication and trying to climb into the vehicle before it was cleared.





You laugh, but in my county where all FDs are either first responders, or maybe if we're lucky, EMTs, and most of them being volunteer, we will most likely be working an MVC without any FD extrication for a while, and we will/do crawl in if needed.




Thankfully the guy at the MVC was already gone.  Had he still been alive, that would NOT have been a fun working extrication.  Still took nearly an hour to get him out, engine compartment taking up most of the front of the passenger area.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You laugh, but in my county where all FDs are either first responders, or maybe if we're lucky, EMTs, and most of them being volunteer, we will most likely be working an MVC without any FD extrication for a while, and we will/do crawl in if needed.



I am not laughing. Don't worry.

I understand what you are talking about. But we have a dedicated rescue squad that rolls with the amb into any area not covered by fire department extrication. It sure is nice. 

And in this case, there was already an intermediate with the pt. And the amb crew member is a basic. 

And I was just joking you know. I have myself been inside vehicles wearing just pants and my uniform shirt when I am crewing the amb and fire or rescue is still a ways out and I have a critical pt.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

It is a shame New Zealand Fire Rescue is funded by part charges on insurance premiums and not Government taxes.  Why you ask? Coz then Brown could get a seat in the fire truck.

*Brown puts on bunker pants, blue Fire Service tshirt and Rayban sunglasses, hops into the drivers seat and starts the engine .... ok lets go, Engineer Brown away!


----------



## terrible one (Jan 10, 2011)

Better start buying ice cream for your station. Cool pic tho


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Linuss, you can have the left rear-facing seat. Unless you want the operators seat. The officers seat is mine. B) So solly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New Years Eve, I ran a 5k and got smoked by a whole team of people wearing turnouts.  

I told them they weren't all the way to manly if they weren't wearing their boots...every last one of them had on running shoes.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No, that's about right, there is a little angle interference, but not much.
> 
> PS....he is my chief.



 Wow, how tall are you?

 I have had ride along shifts where I am a good bit taller than both the preceptors.B)


----------



## DogPoundMedic (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont know about the rest of you, but we have a policy in place stating if you make the news/paper you have to buy beer or ice cream for everyone, all depending what time of day or who was in charge, Hope you have saved up!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this a written policy or a tradition?


----------



## MidwestFF (Jan 10, 2011)

I would think that it is tradition. Ice Cream or soda for the whole department is standard at our house if you make the news, print or TV, unless your the designated incident PIO.

What is expensive is if you have a call to your house, then you owe then entire department and their spouses a steak dinner on the town! There was one FF on our dept that had happening at home not all that long ago, that individual turned the receipt into their homeowners insurance which unbelievably enough they actually paid; dinner for 60+ and was not cheap I'm sure.


----------



## DogPoundMedic (Jan 10, 2011)

Its a tradition that is strictly enforced like a policy


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 10, 2011)

MidwestFF said:


> I would think that it is tradition. Ice Cream or soda for the whole department is standard at our house if you make the news, print or TV, unless your the designated incident PIO.
> 
> What is expensive is if you have a call to your house, then you owe then entire department and their spouses a steak dinner on the town! There was one FF on our dept that had happening at home not all that long ago, that individual turned the receipt into their homeowners insurance which unbelievably enough they actually paid; dinner for 60+ and was not cheap I'm sure.



That's ridiculous.  "Hey brother, I get that your house just burnt down/wife had a seizure/child sliced her hand off, but I need me a steak dinner."

I enjoy the good natured fun of the ice cream tradition, but that one's just nuts.  Glad we live 2 hours from my husband's first due.


----------

